# I'm in love, Nor'sea 27 "Seven" for sale



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

1992 nor'sea aft cabin sailboat for sale in Tennessee

I'm far from ready to jump on her now, but can only hope when I'm closer, something similar (maybe even cheaper? will appear)

Feedback on this listing, things to look out for if I were traveling to check her out, comments on the boat in general, all welcome.

Background on my criteria http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruis...ble-blue-water-boat-exist.html#/topics/303266


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey John , wow that boat is optioned out . 90' of chain , refer , press water and heater . They didn't say anything about batts. plus the charger sounds small I think (depending on batts.) you would want larger , that's a small thing . Looks like a Yanmar diesel , those are very good engines . I used to know a guy and his lady that had one back in the 90's , they lived on it they mostly anchored out and sometimes would come into the marina for a slip . They seemed very happy with it although they were always saying "if you need A you must move B and C" . I think if you want salty and you must have a trailer , then the Nor'Sea is your first choice . That one you have posted being a 92' for 35K sounds like a good average for that boat .


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh yes, I believe that's excellent value, unfortunately that doesn't translate to "I can afford her" without a long stretch of hard work and lean living.

Electrics I'm happy to DIY, minor issue compared to the engine, condition of decks, fittings, sails etc.

Stuff like rotted core under the glass I'm likely to just walk away, no clue there just don't want to deal, unless I find a guy who'll let me apprentice for a while or something.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Glad you all like Seven. She belongs to us for now. The house batteries are Duracell GC12, two in parallel for a total amp hour of 310 (155 each), I think. The charger is a 20 amp hour charger. So if the batteries were totally discharged (which we all know that 50% discharged is the absolute lowest) recharge would take about 16 hours. Yes the engine is a Yanmar 2gm20f. I picked the largest batteries that would fit in the allocated space. And there is a separate starter battery. We have had a lot of question, phone calls, a few offers and several visits. If there are any brokers who would care to send (via PM) the sale price history of Nor'seas we would be grateful. We priced her based on current listings, trailer, condition and equipment. It is no where near what we have spent on her, but as we all know boats are not investments. We are re-homing Seven in order to buy a bigger sailboat like a Bristol 41.1, 43.3 a Brewer 12.8, Moody 419 or so. And we would consider a trade for those who are looking to downsize. Hopefully I haven't violated any rules of Sailnet by responding to the unsolicited above postings.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Pretty boat! lots of space for a 27 too.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Sounds and Looks like an awsome boat,,just what you asked for John 61 ,,you should snap it up,,you only live once....Ralph


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Sadly I'm just not there yet, four other dependents' lives entwined with mine for now.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

john61ct said:


> Sadly I'm just not there yet, four other dependents' lives entwined with mine for now.


It sounds like you are going to let the next 5-10 years of sailing opportunity pass you buy waiting for the dream boat. You should put aside $1-2 thousand loonies and get yourself something to sail this summer.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

7 looks like a 10 to me!! :2 boat:


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

You all are very kind, thank you for the kind words.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I think the price JUST got justified, as the owner is a member... to my eye, credibility earned for an owner that is active in the larger sailing community. Keeps themselves up on what sailors are doing.

I've come across that boat several times just surfing for the sake of surfing. Always catches my eye.


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

While I think the price may be well justified by the demand - the boat is stunning - wouldn't a Pearson Ariel satisfy John's requirements for trailer-transportable and offshore-capable but within a "mad money" budget? 8' beam, <4' draft, much easier to tow than the Nor'sea. Or bite the bullet for a Triton, 8'4" beam and a lot more displacement if you really want to voyage.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: I'm in love, Nor'sea 27 "Seven" for sale*



zedboy said:


> Pearson Ariel
> &#8230;
> Triton


Yes, seems there is a consensus that Ariel would do, but Triton 28 and others are better designed, including
Tartan 27
Albin Vega 27
Islanders 24 (Bahama)
Cape Dory 27
Bristol 26 (AKA Sailstar 26)

Westerly Centaur is right up there with Nor'sea but cheaper

Same with Columbia/Defender 29

Regardless of money, I really can't "get out there" for a couple years because family, and want to get a trailer first.

That way if a truly irresistible crazy-good bargain shows up, I'm ready to go and grab it, then get going on fixing / bluewater upfitting early.

Otherwise I'm earning and saving best I can in the meantime, and am increasingly positioned to be able to compromise less on the liveaboard comfort factor, and maybe even resale value for when I'm too decrepit to continue sailing.


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: I'm in love, Nor'sea 27 "Seven" for sale*



john61ct said:


> Yes, seems there is a consensus that Ariel would do, but Triton 28 and others are better designed, including
> Tartan 27
> Albin Vega 27
> Islanders 24 (Bahama)
> ...


Ok, you've definitely got the list down.



john61ct said:


> That way if a truly irresistible crazy-good bargain shows up


Right? https://baltimore.craigslist.org/boa/d/29-columbia/6550614885.html
Even better - it's not a crazy good bargain, just the market price. There will be another next week.

But with that list, you'll find something when you're ready. Like you said, just keep an eye out for the trailer you need. Or find someone who can loan you one and a nearby DIY-friendly spot with a crane or lift.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: I'm in love, Nor'sea 27 "Seven" for sale*



john61ct said:


> Regardless of money, I really can't "get out there" for a couple years because family, and want to get a trailer first.


That makes sense, buy a trailer to put in your driveway, so you can sit on it in summer and imagine the boat you will be able to put upon it one day. Then when you save up for the truck you can pull the trailer the coast and park it next to the ramp, you'll be one step closer to sailing.:devil


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice looking boat - and given the condition and equipment price sounds fair for a Nor'sea - never quite sure why but they seem to hold their value better than just about any other boat I have seen, in Florida you could get a lot of boat for $35K but not sure you could find a Nor Sea at cheaper price.


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: I'm in love, Nor'sea 27 "Seven" for sale*



jephotog said:


> That makes sense, buy a trailer to put in your driveway, so you can sit on it in summer and imagine the boat you will be able to put upon it one day.


??

He needs two things:

- A boat from his list, many of which were produced in the hundreds or thousands, and which are sold cheap on craigslist every day
- A hard-to-find trailer sized for boats that are technically trailerable but that most people don't would never want to - findable but will take some looking

Doesn't it make sense to look for the trailer, since he needs that before he can move a boat (and the boats are a dime a dozen)?

I think he said he has a truck.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: I'm in love, Nor'sea 27 "Seven" for sale*



zedboy said:


> ??
> 
> - A hard-to-find trailer sized for boats that are technically trailerable but that most people don't would never want to - findable but will take some looking
> 
> Doesn't it make sense to look for the trailer, since he needs that before he can move a boat (and the boats are a dime a dozen)?


Unless he knows exactly which boat he wants to own someday, it makes no sense to buy a trailer for it. Whichever boat he buys will need a specific customized trailer to fit it. Trailers for a ocean worthy sailboat will likely cost more than a sub 25 foot trailerable boat on a trailer. To invest $2-3,000 on a trailer to sit in your driveway for 5+ years waiting till you have the money saved up for the right boat is risky. What happens if his boat needs change in the next 5 years and he has been sitting on the wrong trailer or life goals change and he never gets a sailboat. Once a boat has been chosen the trailer will need to be customized and if he bought the wrong trailer it will cost even more.

Putting the trailer before the boat is like putting the cart before the horse, especially if the boat is 5 years or more away. I think it would be better to save your money and try to find the right boat with trailer when it is time.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: I'm in love, Nor'sea 27 "Seven" for sale*

Part of my long-term plan is a "living pod" version of a tiny house that will also fit on the trailer.

This will allow me to stop paying rent, in the very expensive areas in which my family members live, that will greatly accelerate my ability to buy and fit out the boat.

All the mobile-living technology for the "land yacht" will be chosen/designed to be transferable to the boat.

I also plan for that shell to accommodate a small energy efficient vehicle, so it can be transported along with my land-based home as needed.

The HD truck will be borrowed or rented.

____
As a side note, if I **had** had the trailer all ready to go, I would have probably snagged this for a grand,

https://m.ebay.com/itm/International-Folkboat-26-Marieholms/332642805937

as a "in the meantime get out with the kids on the nearby lake" boat.

The fact that my current living arrangement would likely make me pay for land storage elsewhere, I would have found a way to overcome by the end of summer.

Then again, not sure I could afford to keep the boat on the water around here, everything's pretty controlled inland, and the ocean's over two hours away.

_____
Don't get me wrong, I really appreciate all the "Go Small, Go Simple, Go Now"*reminders that life is short.

But I'd like to keep the focus here more on the relative degree to which these various boats meet my specifically prioritized requirements, ideally get the list narrowed to no more than three.

Rather than wasting bandwidth discussing my personal details.

Thanks


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

The Nor'Sea 27 is probably the go-to for ocean going trailerable boat. However, they have a bit of a cult following, and you will be paying for that. Personally, for a passage maker, I would want sea berths at mid-ship rather than at the ends. Finding a trailerable-ocean-going-tiny-house is a tough ask.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Well not a tiny house like those new-fangled huge ones, more along these lines.

https://www.expeditionportal.com/fo...turnkey-overland-trailer-atlanta-area.193419/


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

And yes on the Nor'sea premium, but that is likely to work to my advantage off the back end, assuming I don't take her down to the ocean floor.

But I was surprised how reasonable the couple of Centaurs I've seen have been, imagine maybe even more so if I go stay with my friends in the UK for a while.

Seems very sturdy too, and so much easier to beach, launch & retrieve. Not as pretty though


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

I like your list John. You are focused on some good pocket cruisers. Myself would avoid Alberg designs as I always found their performance lackluster compared to others in the same class. But that is just my opinion. Good luck in the search!


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

One advantage of a Centaur would be that you could just plop it on a flatbed trailer, rather than a custom built sailboat trailer. On land, the flat bed could be used as your basement storage area around the keels.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: I'm in love, Nor'sea 27 &quot;Seven&quot; for sale*

Yes, I've been working on a custom trailer design, in case I go that route.

Based on a high-lift suspension, two 7K# axles.

Most configurations make use of a low-COG drop-floor in the center with storage boxes around the lower outside.

In that mode can accommodate a full-keel boat up to 30', vehicle transport, "land yacht" living pod slides right on, and will both carry an empty 20' conex and also fit inside one.

The structural "cage frame" riding the main chassis rails can be flipped over, so what was the low-clearance floor underside becomes a full-width deck-over flat bed, with 20" ground clearance, capable of off-road hauling, whatever the truck can handle.

Without that framing, stripped down for carrying a heavy keel boat (the heaviest possible load of course), hoping to get the TARE weight under 2K#lb, so actual load capacity is well over 11K#

Would love to do it in aluminum for the heavy framing bits, mostly bolted for flexibility, but of course the core wheel/suspension assemblies will be steel, maybe Kodiak's Dacromet coating for resisting salt-water corrosion.

All that said, if I can pick up a used boat trailer capable of hauling the Nor'sea for say $1,500 then that's the way to go for now, design the living pod to ride on that.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seven is a pretty boat. Got to see it in person once. Hope she finds a good home.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> Seven is a pretty boat. Got to see it in person once. Hope she finds a good home.


Daniel, thanks for the kind words, We hope also to re-home her to good people. How is your Nor'sea coming along?


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Skipper Jer said:


> Daniel, thanks for the kind words, We hope also to re-home her to good people. How is your Nor'sea coming along?


She's coming along, but slowly. Still no idea when I'll get to launch her again.


----------



## dwlangham (Oct 1, 2018)

Jerry:

Is the boat still for sale? I visited you back in May to look at it. I would call you but I lost your number.

You can reply in private message or email if you prefer.

Thanks

Don Langham


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

dwlangham said:


> Jerry:
> 
> Is the boat still for sale? I visited you back in May to look at it. I would call you but I lost your number.
> 
> ...


PM sent then sailnet went down. Let me know if you received it.


----------



## dwlangham (Oct 1, 2018)

Jerry, I received the PM, but I can't post a reply because I don't have sufficient points to send a PM. (It seems stupid that it wouldn't allow me to reply to a PM. Geeeze.)

Short version: I'm still interested but not yet able. 

Don


----------

